# Toronto Bars that accept modern/alt/grunge rock covers?



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi there

I'm in a band just northeast of Toronto, our genre is classic and modern rock covers. We've only been together for a couple of years so our gigs have been pretty close to home, the York Region area. 

We found that the customers tend to be older baby boomer type crowds so they tend to prefer classic rock. When we play newer stuff (post 90s) it seems to attract younger people and teh bar owners see this as empty pockets.

Are Toronto bars more accepting to newer music or is Classic Rock preferred everywhere? I love Classic Rock but everyone does it and my guys want something a bit different.


----------

